# territory problem, or breeding (cariba)



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont know, but they've been going at it for about 45 minutes, and the one in the corner is still swimming in circles, stirring up the substrate


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks to me like territorial aggression. they will really darken up, and their bodies will turn perpindicular to the ground during breeding.

what size tank is that?


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> looks to me like territorial aggression. they will really darken up, and their bodies will turn perpindicular to the ground during breeding.
> 
> what size tank is that?


75 Gal


----------

